# Complete Rodeo



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of a "complete" recording of Aaron Copland's ballet "Rodeo". We usually only hear the "Four Dance Episodes" and I know of a recording by Morton Gould which includes the "Honky-tonk" section as well - but how about the the complete ballet?


----------

